# Do you like summer or winter weather better?



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

California is starting to warm up now...enter Spring! I don't if it may be because of seasonal effective disorder or something, but I tend to get really moody during the winter, and blissfully energetic during the spring and summer!

What kind of weather do you prefer?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I voted winter, but I really like spring. Summer is too hot for me, and spring is just right  It's warm and bright but not stiflingly hot.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Summer, definitely summer. I love everything about summer. Winter, for me, just doesn't have that same vibrant, living atmosphere that summer does.


----------



## duskonaut (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer Summer weather. I don't produce much body heat, so Winter is not fun...


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Summer, if only because I am far too lazy to prefer putting on layers of clothes to go outside. I like being able to throw on a t-shirt and shorts and go outside!!


----------



## abrayto (Feb 20, 2013)

I like both but Fall is my favorite! Also I live in Wyoming and the winters here can get brutal at times with below 0 temps, snow and wind. Its the worst combo ever! I think it has scared me for life and I will forever be afraid of being cold.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Winter. I feel more relaxed and I like how the sky becomes one giant gray blanket. Throw in some black birds...Gah! It's Edgar Allan Poe weather! Perfect! :blushed:


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I'm actually more of a spring and fall person-- I like the changing of the seasons, the in-between temperatures, the colorful leaves in the fall or flowers and tree buds in spring, etc.

But if I have to choose between winter and summer, it's summer all the way. Yes, 100 degree days suck, especially since I work outdoors 12 hours a day in the summer and when it's really hot I have a lot more to do to make sure everyone's staying safe and hydrated in the heat and it's extremely stressful (I usually barely even notice how hot and dehydrated I am because I'm too worried about making sure no one else faints or gets sick because my boss will murder me if they do), but luckily around here there's usually only about half a dozen of those days in a summer and most of the time we're in the low to mid 80s, which is a little toasty, but enjoyably so. I also enjoy thunderstorms when I'm not working, but, like the heat, when they happen at work they make for some of the most intense, stressful situations I've ever experienced.

I'm not a big fan of winter. I hate driving in the snow and ice, which we get a lot of, and I miss being outside all the time. I miss being able to take a book out and sit in the sun or just lay in the grass or go for a walk without freezing and slipping on ice. And I'm most comfortable in shorts and a short sleeve shirt. Too many layers are just suffocating.

So yeah, summer hands down.


----------



## ncny (Mar 1, 2013)

I prefer the winter. My favorite season is fall.


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

I prefer summer weather because I enjoy clear skies-super hot is not fantastic, but 75-80 is perfect.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I love overcast/wintery weather, although this is one case where being in the minority is annoying as hell. The second there's cold or snow or rain, everyone complains - even the meteorologists! And no one shuts up until its hot and bright and sunny again. :frustrating:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I think my body temperature runs on the lower side of normal so I'm easily made cold and have higher heat resistance... also a testament to my cold bloodedness. 

So winter can suck it.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Personally i prefer winter. As it seems reserved and delicate for my individual differences, however Summer could look pretty and all "optimistic" looking. But also overwhelming and publicised as you see too many people out and about.. enjoying it celebrating for nothing. It gets less enjoyable. Sit down on a bench, eat icecream and just think. Hell yup.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Summer makes me feel kind of dumb. I don't always enjoy the winter, but I feel more on edge and alert, plus I get hot easily. If I had it my way, I'd live in Canada or Norway. As luck would have it, my girlfriend hates the cold. My body temperature must be a full two degrees higher than hers.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I like both to be honest. In saint louis you have to be ready for anything because it can be snowing one day and the next day it's hot as a mofo.


----------



## Tonimiko (Oct 16, 2011)

Alumina said:


> Summer could look pretty and all "optimistic" looking. But also overwhelming and publicized as you see too many people out and about.. enjoying it celebrating for nothing. It gets less enjoyable. Sit down on a bench, eat ice cream and just think. Hell yup.


Summer raves.
Travels/Resorts.
Water slides!
The energy~

Yup, I'm a spring/summer child.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

I would have said both, but you specifically described the summer weather as 'hot heat'. I don't like really hot or humid temperatures. I either want cold or mild (windy, perhaps). So I'd take winter, spring, or cool summer.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I prefer fall and winter. Rain makes me happy. Overcast and Foggy makes me feel both calm and optimistic. Snow is beautiful, I especially like watching it drift down ...although I don't enjoy it if people aren't willing to heat their houses adequaitly (I know... it's expensive). I Gusty Winds make me feel energized, though having to be out in it too long without protection can be really exhausting. I like when the days are shorter and the nights are longer because I'm a night person and feel more awake after dark. I also like something about the quality of the light in Fall which is different from Spring, though it's hard to describe exactly what that is.

I do like seeing all the new flowers coming out in spring, and it can be so beautifull when it's rainy but then the sun comes out all fresh - I really do like that. Spring seems to feel a bit brighter and the air just feels lighter or something though which makes me like it less than fall - which feels nostalgic and magical to me. 

I don't like summer. Clear Skies make me feel lonely, empty, and depressed. Bright sunlight gives me headaches and zaps my motivation and makes me want to hide away. The heat drains my energy and makes me feel quite literally ill. I can't sleep when I'm too hot, and I can't sleep when I don't have weight on me so I have to have all my blankets in the summer anyways, so I just don't rest well and feel gross and sluggish most of the time.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I definitly prefer summer over winter. Where I live winter-time usually lasts for five months, by now I'm very tired of it. 

I like not having to take on jackets and double socks and underpants and big shoes etc. I like dressing light. I like being grilled in the sun. I like when it smells. I like when it's colorful. I like when you can sit in the park all day, reading a book, listening to music, drinking beer. I like when you have been outside all day and night and there's early summer morning.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Summer. Mind you, in England it rains so much that it might as well be winter all the time <.<; I love the hot weather and heat though, thus why I always jump at the chance to go abroad during summer holidays.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like summer weather. You get to go out to the beach, music festivals, hang around in the park, enjoy ice lollies and ice cream


----------



## JeSuisMCC (Jan 9, 2016)

Summer easily, at least for me living in SE Michigan. I just love thinking about how it was when i was a kid here.

-The cool seabreezes off lake St Clair
-Playing football in this big park with my friends until sunset.
-The freedom of being able to just throw on a tshirt and go outside.
-Vibrant colors and sounds of the fireworks of Independence day.
-The smell of freshly cut grass. The perfection of a well kept lawn.
-The constant beautiful sounds of birds chirping 
-I dont know if i can describe it correctly, but the certain smell of outside. The smell of nature alive that does not exist in snowy winter because it is too cold to smell anything and all the trees, flowers and soil are dead.
-Aimlessly walking around town with my friends, being bored, but knowing it beats being stuck in a classroom.
-The distant rumble of thunder and the increasing breezes and wind gusts, warning the people of an oncoming storm, that relieves me after one of those extra humid days. The soothing sound of downpour rainfall mixed with a beautiful lightning/thunder show. Gets out of hand at times.
-The refreshing smell of rain before and after a storm.
-Watching the reds, oranges, yellows and purples of the sunsets.
-staying outside just after sunset to watch the full moon rise above the houses in my neighborhood.
-Staying up at night and opening up your bedroom window to be greeted with a cool breeze as you watch the full moon and the stars make its journey through the sky. If i could just sleep outside on those nights, I would.
-When only care in the world looking forward to tomorrow is trying to consistently make more 3-pointers (basketball), or what youre gonna say when you see that pretty girl again.

I can go on and on...no other season comes close


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Winter wetaher, and we have never snow here; hate it .

I like also thunderstorms but they are not present in the poll. I love ligntning, it is so, beautiful . Maybe i would draw lightning


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Eh, I don't really get Winter where I live. It's either the rainy season or the dry season, and the dry is warm-hot while the wet is very hot and humid.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

summer
my vajay gets cold in da winter
the sun energizes me


----------



## Dual (Jan 9, 2016)

Winter is usually cold, damp and dark where I live. In summer (and in spring) the quality of life is much higher. So I chose summer.


----------



## JeSuisMCC (Jan 9, 2016)

Dual said:


> Winter is usually cold, damp and dark where I live. In summer (and in spring) the quality of life is much higher. So I chose summer.


I personally dont think any human should be living anywhere with a true winter. The lack of sunlight and staying inside for months is not natural in my opinion. As an INFP I love the safety and warmth of being inside a cozy bed in a cold winter night, but the blissful freedom of summer beats anything else.

The perfect climate for me is Sydney, Australia, which is like summer weather 9 months of the year and the coldest 3 months are a little bit chilly. and its on the coast

sorry for my rambling. im kinda new here


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Winter. Can always add layers if necessary, although I don't mind a bit of a chill. In the summer, there's only so many layers you can remove before you're just fucked and have no choice but to be hot and to sweat just from sitting still....ugh, it's just miserable.

Also, I prefer any weather that makes it less strange to be indoorsy.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the darkness of winter, but it kind of makes me depressed. Also the idea of winter in my head is cosy and wonderful but in reality it's just cold and boring. Summer is fine when its not so hot that you start sweating around your crotch and butt area. I abhor bugs though.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

^ This description lmao. Bugs are pretty...AHBOR-ABLE. (Oh yeah.)

Still, definitely summer. I feel like I can't do shit in Winter weather. D'X I get so bored. Plus it's easier to gain weight. I agree, my idea of Winter beats my idea of Summer, though.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I live where it's summer for almost 365 days, except for the monsoon in December but the weather is still rather bipolar. Can't even decide whether to rain all day or to scorch the freaking daylight out of everyone. The weather is fine or I wouldn't have survived to this day. However, it would be nice to have a bit of a wintry weather even for a short while.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

I prefer winter weather--perhaps because my birthday is in that season. :smile: It's not _always_ overcast (Grey is my favorite color anyway.) during the season and I love snowstorms--especially whenever there's thunder and lightning included--something that happens from time to time here in Cleveland.

Summer here can be oppressively humid, and *that's* something on which I can easily pass.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I like winter because winter here means the temperature is within the range of livable human conditions while summer means I run the risk of denaturing the proteins in my body.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Personally I like Spring and Winter better. They're more comfortable in terms of temperature.

Right now, I like winter because I haven't seen the sun in a week and at this point I'm too afraid to.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Fall > Spring > Winter > Summer


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Summer but depends on the location. Wisconsin summers, awesome. Texas summers, not so much.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I picked both. Summer because there's more day light and I like wearing less clothes, but Winter because I can actually wear nice clothes without sweating buckets and it's cuddling season.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

winter > fall > spring > summer

winter = staying inside, no bugs, cozy fire and snow


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Autumn
Winter
Spring 
Summer


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Summer and winter are the seasons of extreme temperatures so I tend to get pretty uncomfortable with both.

Autumn and spring on the other hand have moderate, comfortable temperatures which I prefer. I'm generally an autumn guy but I think I'm becoming more of a spring guy just based on a few things associated with it.


----------



## TheFriendlyCyclist (Jan 9, 2016)

Summer weather is the best! Although I do like myself a good 2 feet of snow in the winter too.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Summer, easily. Cold overcast weather is the worst.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Winter. Definitely winter. I love the snow, the cold. What I do not like is that I only get about 4-5 hours of sunlight when the winter is at its heaviest. I never cared much for sunlight, but it feels better when everything outside is white rather than having to only live with inside lamps.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Honestly I am starting to miss summer now. Now my college hours end later than school did which means I go there in the dark, and go back home in the dark. These past few months have been complete darkness lol. I can't remember the last time I went outside in the daytime. I love the snow, but it hasn't really snowed in years. I'm craving for summer now - I really want to go to the beach in the sun. I think I'm getting something I heard called the winter blues  

I think my answer is; during summer I like winter and during winter I like summer.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I prefer winter way more, but it's not even that cold here where I live in Brazil. :c


----------



## Boquise (Jan 16, 2016)

Summer. 

I've had a complicated relationship with winter. Being Swedish and all, you get quite used to it. As a child I loved it (although I loved summer as much), but in later years I just disliked it. Now I am starting to warm up to Winter again though! 

Is just annoying when it gets over -25 and it starts to stick in your eyes. Summer is when I can take refuge away from civilisation, thanks to the Summer break, and nothing beats drinking a beer as you watch the sunset!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Living in the Midwest neither really has fantastic weather in either season. The summers are hot and humid while the winters are cold and snowy. The roads are normally messed up in both seasons (road construction in the summer and weather related issues in the winter). Summer is nice because of the longer days, but it also leaves me more sleep deprived. The reverse is true for winter. This is why I have no preference for either one.


----------



## JechtSpencer (Jan 18, 2016)

Summer is better. Although I enjoy the Winter at times it ruins so many good things.


----------

